# [EVDL] Converting a Vespa T0 EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Daniel Eyk wrote:
> > I have read several posts about converting a Vespa to EV and one our
> > local club members of the OEVA has done that. I have included the
> > link to his website about the convesion and his experiences with it.
> ...


----------

